# What is the most concern when you are buying your cycling apparel?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

So the question is, when you come to buy your cycling apparel, tops and bottom, what would you think is the most important factory to help you make up your mind.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Sizing. I am a linebacker sized body. I must try on before buying because to me, an XL in bike sizes is like a medium in regular apparel sizes. Shoes and jerseys are the toughest.

Cost. An item is labeled bicycle use it is marked way up. I have found very good clothing not labeled bicycling in other store/online areas. Online I have returned many items. Some stuff even better.
Cost is not part of the recent supply chain lack of availability mark up. It has always been that way.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Fit, durability and price, in that order


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Touch0Gray said:


> Fit, durability and price, in that order


This. Exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

PBL450 said:


> This. Exactly


As it turns out Voler has been my exclusive choice for 20 years. I have flirted with other brands but I keep going back. Nothing else fits me!


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Price.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

shrubs said:


> Sizing. I am a linebacker sized body. I must try on before buying because to me, an XL in bike sizes is like a medium in regular apparel sizes. Shoes and jerseys are the toughest.
> 
> Cost. An item is labeled bicycle use it is marked way up. I have found very good clothing not labeled bicycling in other store/online areas. Online I have returned many items. Some stuff even better.
> Cost is not part of the recent supply chain lack of availability mark up. It has always been that way.


Your right, size is a common issue in cycling apparel like in all the brands, usually size are 1~2 smaller than other regular clothing. But as long as you get familiar with one brand, you will have more confident in the size your choose in future.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> Fit, durability and price, in that order


 Still size is the first concern, haha!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

PBL450 said:


> This. Exactly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for stopping and join the discussion,


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> As it turns out Voler has been my exclusive choice for 20 years. I have flirted with other brands but I keep going back. Nothing else fits me!


Cool you find out a brand that is reliable.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

mackgoo said:


> Price.


The price differs a lot for the cycling apparel (from around 20 to over 200USD), what price range do you think is most acceptable for you in most cases?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Durability. 

Nothing is more embarrassing than you wife finally telling you before your weekly group ride she has seen your butt crack though your worn cycling shorts for the past year.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Retro Grouch said:


> Durability.
> 
> Nothing is more embarrassing than you wife finally telling you before your weekly group ride she has seen your butt crack though your worn cycling shorts for the past year.


Indeed, that would be the real awkward 😂


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I’ve found my sizing with Castelli products, so I stick with them because I know how everything will fit but I also know the quality is going to be good And it lasts after many years of use. Stuff isn’t cheap, but you can find some sale items.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My criteria. Of course, aesthetics are important for a jersey but most of all I want the jersey to make me easy to see on the road. As for the shorts, comfort aboard the bicycle is king.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Retro Grouch said:


> Durability.
> 
> Nothing is more embarrassing than you wife finally telling you before your weekly group ride she has seen your butt crack though your worn cycling shorts for the past year.


There are worse things than seeing a butt crack. I had the front seam stitching undo on one of my shorts. Luckily I noticed it before a complete wardrobe malfunction.

My question is why do so many shorts have the seam in the middle? To say the least, that can be uncomfortable rubbing against the sausage. I have only found one make and model of short with the seams elsewhere.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

barelfly said:


> I’ve found my sizing with Castelli products, so I stick with them because I know how everything will fit but I also know the quality is going to be good And it lasts after many years of use. Stuff isn’t cheap, but you can find some sale items.


Usually the expensive stuff only have one disadvantages, that is expensive, haha! Totally agree!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Mapei said:


> My criteria. Of course, aesthetics are important for a jersey but most of all I want the jersey to make me easy to see on the road. As for the shorts, comfort aboard the bicycle is king.


Thanks for the kind input Mapei, I agree, the high visible color design is very important!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> There are worse things than seeing a butt crack. I had the front seam stitching undo on one of my shorts. Luckily I noticed it before a complete wardrobe malfunction.
> 
> My question is why do so many shorts have the seam in the middle? To say the least, that can be uncomfortable rubbing against the sausage. I have only found one make and model of short with the seams elsewhere.


 😂


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Mapei said:


> My criteria. Of course, aesthetics are important for a jersey but most of all I want the jersey to make me easy to see on the road.


 He speaks with REAL authority on this matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Touch0Gray said:


> He speaks with REAL authority on this matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Safety is the first Priority !


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

barelfly said:


> I’ve found my sizing with Castelli products, so I stick with them because I know how everything will fit but I also know the quality is going to be good And it lasts after many years of use. Stuff isn’t cheap, but you can find some sale items.


You probably know of this but Bike Closet just sent an email blast headliningCastelli products.
Castelli Winter Arrivals - GP 5000 25mm Back In Stock

-Looking For Something In Particular?
-Text our web sales number 707 285 9196
-Responses generally between 9 a.m. - 3 p.m. M-F PST

More Castelli Arrivals Here!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Mapei said:


> ......most of all I want the jersey to make me easy to see on the road.


Very important point here. While the front and back of the shorts need to be black for obvious reasons, there are plenty of places where bright color could be added for more visibility.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Lombard said:


> Very important point here. While the front and back of the shorts need to be black for obvious reasons, there are plenty of places where bright color could be added for more visibility.


Yes, Yes and,Yes. I get the looking “bike riderish”, what racers wear(usually a closed course), what sells, but…..I will put safety via visibility ahead of fashion everytime.


Maybe jumping on the course, displaying a sign, people should take note.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

shrubs said:


> Yes, Yes and,Yes. I get the looking “bike riderish”, what racers wear(usually a closed course), what sells, but…..I will put safety via visibility ahead of fashion everytime.
> 
> 
> Maybe jumping on the course, displaying a sign, people should take note.


Haha. I tried an unscientific experiment a few years ago. I rode two weeks in bright yellow, two weeks in black and two weeks random but with a rear blinking light. My goal was notice differences in how cars were driven, closer oases, not being seen, right crosses, whatever… I found no difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> Haha. I tried an unscientific experiment a few years ago. I rode two weeks in bright yellow, two weeks in black and two weeks random but with a rear blinking light. My goal was notice differences in how cars were driven, closer oases, not being seen, right crosses, whatever… I found no difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hardly a scientific study. My goal is to not get struck by a vehicle even once. If I can decrease my odds of this happening even slightly, it's worth it.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> Hardly a scientific study. My goal is to not get struck by a vehicle even once. If I can decrease my odds of this happening even slightly, it's worth it.


That’s kinda why I chose to call it an unscientific experiment… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> That’s kinda why I chose to call it an unscientific experiment…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, I missed that part. But not sure what your point was other than to try and say visibility doesn't matter?


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lombard said:


> OK, I missed that part. But not sure what your point was other than to try and say visibility doesn't matter?


Yeah, my point was that it made no difference…. But the value of my point is likely pretty low. I will say, I expected wider passes with the blinking light… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> He speaks with REAL authority on this matter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for remembering. I'm still searching for the brain cells that got misplaced/knocked off line by that unfortunate shunt.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

I have always wondered like @PBL450 am I really helping my cause with bright colors and lights?
If I do get hit, the peace of mind knowing I did everything I could….totally worth it. Who can ever know if my methods saved me a collision? My wife agrees, and if I ever got to the situation, insurance and attorneys, might as well.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

shrubs said:


> I have always wondered like @PBL450 am I really helping my cause with bright colors and lights?
> If I do get hit, the peace of mind knowing I did everything I could….totally worth it. Who can ever know if my methods saved me a collision? My wife agrees, and if I ever got to the situation, insurance and attorneys, might as well.


Just like the deer whistles I put on the front of my car. I'll never know if they work. I'll only know if they don't work.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> Very important point here. While the front and back of the shorts need to be black for obvious reasons, there are plenty of places where bright color could be added for more visibility.


What kind of color do you prefer mostly? For now, our best selling item is Orange, haha! The color really very easily to be seen and also very nice to wear on.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

shrubs said:


> Yes, Yes and,Yes. I get the looking “bike riderish”, what racers wear(usually a closed course), what sells, but…..I will put safety via visibility ahead of fashion everytime.
> 
> 
> Maybe jumping on the course, displaying a sign, people should take note.


So the reflective designs is very important as well! To make sure they are on the back, front and side on your clothing. It will help a lot during the evening ride.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

PBL450 said:


> Haha. I tried an unscientific experiment a few years ago. I rode two weeks in bright yellow, two weeks in black and two weeks random but with a rear blinking light. My goal was notice differences in how cars were driven, closer oases, not being seen, right crosses, whatever… I found no difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is great idea to have a trial experiment, but usually accident happens unexpected, and some times just cannot take risk, lol


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Souke-Cycling said:


> What kind of color do you prefer mostly? For now, our best selling item is Orange, haha! The color really very easily to be seen and also very nice to wear on.


I'm mainly talking about the lack of color on most shorts. Orange along the sides and/or end of leg areas would be a nice addition.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

Souke-Cycling said:


> What kind of color do you prefer mostly? For now, our best selling item is Orange, haha! The color really very easily to be seen and also very nice to wear on.


ME? I like yellow and for fashion a hint of fluorescent green. This is the color most of the safety gear I see on road workers in the US. Orange not popular and red has become retro. Sure they are on fire engines but red actually is harder to see night/lowlight. Fire vehicles have lights to make up the difference anyway. I guess people in general expect a red fire engine for tradition. When I was military all fire equipment was the bright yellow lime color. Probably some study done by somebody long ago.

I read that moving colors such as socks while a rider pedals, capture the attention of motorists.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

shrubs said:


> ME? I like yellow and for fashion a hint of fluorescent green. This is the color most of the safety gear I see on road workers in the US. Orange not popular and red has become retro. Sure they are on fire engines but red actually is harder to see night/lowlight. Fire vehicles have lights to make up the difference anyway. I guess people in general expect a red fire engine for tradition. When I was military all fire equipment was the bright yellow lime color. Probably some study done by somebody long ago.
> 
> I read that moving colors such as socks while a rider pedals, capture the attention of motorists.


I remember the lime-yellow fire engines that were used for awhile. Then they went back to red because when you're talking about a very large vehicle with flashing lights and a siren, you would have to be blind not to see it in the first place. And red is what people expect to see of fire department vehicles.

Orange is really just as eye catching and visible as lime-yellow which is why construction signs and cones are orange. As far as the most visible bike clothing colors, I would say either of these would be my choice.


----------



## smokersteve (May 22, 2016)

A good way to be seen on the road is to wear hi visibility shoes. The movement is what people will see.
One of my pair of shoes is Specialized Torch 3.0 in hyper (fluorescent yellow) and people see me and stay away 😉


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

For consideration: An orange construction sign is usually off the pavement and usually stationary. And yes a color people are expecting for a construction area with little or no movement.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

smokersteve said:


> A good way to be seen on the road is to wear hi visibility shoes. The movement is what people will see.
> One of my pair of shoes is Specialized Torch 3.0 in hyper (fluorescent yellow) and people see me and stay away 😉


I wear high vis lime-yellow socks even though my shoes are black. When it gets colder that I wear my drab wool socks, I put on those hi vis bands around my ankles.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

And if we really want to get into the weeds on this so to say, orange is more visible than lime-yellow on a very green wooded road.


----------



## shrubs (Apr 6, 2021)

What about when the leaves are off the foliage?


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

shrubs said:


> What about when the leaves are off the foliage?


Ahhh, Grasshopper! The fall foliage question. If you are riding through a stand of yellow leafed trees like birches, wearing orange is a better choice. If you are in a stand of orange leafed trees like sugar maples, then lime-yellow is your answer!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Lombard said:


> I'm mainly talking about the lack of color on most shorts. Orange along the sides and/or end of leg areas would be a nice addition.


Good idea! Thanks for clear that up!


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

I believe we are talking about this picture. But usually the green is a bit invisible during daytime, especially if you are riding in an area full of green trees. Just my personable opinion.


----------



## mikeonbikes (Nov 22, 2021)

Touch0Gray said:


> Fit, durability and price, in that order


Agree with that - fit, durability and price... plus free returns.

I've ordered bike clothing online in the past without difficulty, but recently I've run into more and more problems with sizing and quality - even from providers I've ordered from previously. My guess is this is related to moving production to China and other locations. Based on that I now will only buy at local shops where I can inspect the quality of the clothing and make sure the size is right. That's true for jerseys, shorts, and gloves. Small items like headbands, socks, sun sleeves, etc. I still order online sometimes.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

mikeonbikes said:


> Agree with that - fit, durability and price... plus free returns.
> 
> I've ordered bike clothing online in the past without difficulty, but recently I've run into more and more problems with sizing and quality - even from providers I've ordered from previously. My guess is this is related to moving production to China and other locations. Based on that I now will only buy at local shops where I can inspect the quality of the clothing and make sure the size is right. That's true for jerseys, shorts, and gloves. Small items like headbands, socks, sun sleeves, etc. I still order online sometimes.


Maybe try out SOUKE, hopefully we can give you a different experience.


----------

